# Need help with "tips appreciated sign"



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Sorry to create a totally new thread about this but in reference to the "tips appreciated sign", I'm having major issues printing it up. 

How do I print it up? lol


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

Maybe a rideshare forum is not the best place to look for tech support.


----------



## Leftright? (Mar 11, 2016)

You shouldnt have to go through the trouble, its not an option on the app?

You might have the wrong brand...


----------



## Uruber (Apr 18, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> Sorry to create a totally new thread about this but in reference to the "tips appreciated sign", I'm having major issues printing it up.
> 
> How do I print it up? lol


Right click on the sign that you get here in the forum, click on "save as" and save it in your desktop, then open the sign and press "Control+p"


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Uruber said:


> Right click on the sign that you get here in the forum, click on "save as" and save it in your desktop, then open the sign and press "Control+p"


Assuming he has a printer


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

sacramento_hustle said:


> Sherpashare has signs


They might take issue in you posting a promo code. I didn't report you because I ain't a snitch. In fact I got banned from the UberDrivers subReddit for a week because someone wanted a Lyft code and I accidentally provided.


----------



## nycuser (Apr 14, 2016)

How come I am so technologically backward and apparently use the worlds most technologically advanced company. say what you will... at the end of the day, these passengers need to catch on that we are humans too. i know uber has made their life easier.. what about mine? bloody hourly goes dwn like a stone all the time

that said.. one of the stickers in that shopify store is pretty funny


----------

